# Single speed road frame



## 3narf (6 Jan 2018)

Hi... 

Just wondering if anyone has a nice singlespeed suitable frame hanging up in the garage that they'll never use. 

Something classic or modern in a size M, 54cm or thereabouts. 

Thanks 
Andy


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2018)

@3narf got this Dawes Response I will quite happily strip it down to just the frame if it's what you want .




Approx 21 1/2"


----------



## 3narf (6 Jan 2018)

Oh, OK! How much would you want for the frame and forks?


----------



## colly (6 Jan 2018)

I have a Lee Cooper frame that l originally got from Biggsy.

I'll post you some pics later when I get onto my comp.

Ive used it as a fixed for quite a while and it could do with tidying up a bit but its in good nick.

As it was after I had powder coated it and added some yellow details:




How it looks after a lot of use:








The powder coating is still pretty much as it was but the yellow detail, being only car paint is chipped and manky. It would come off easily I reckon.

There is a snag......................I can't shift the seat post. Having said that it might just be at the right height for you.
There's a decent headset in, and a bottom bracket. You can have the stem etc and even the chopped down bars but maybe you don't want them.

Not looking for much tbh because it owes me nothing. I rode it as my only bike, as fixed, for 
about 5 years.


----------



## 3narf (6 Jan 2018)

colly said:


> I have a Lee Cooper frame that l originally got from Biggsy.
> 
> I'll post you some pics later when I get onto my comp.
> 
> ...



Hi! What size frame is that?


----------

